

Ask HN: Is Apple carving out a pseudo social network with iOS5? - Deezul

Considering the features in iMessage, Photo Stream, iCloud, Game Center, etc. Do iDevices now share a pseudo (web pageless) social network?
======
tobylane
Can a social network really be pageless? As I understand you're only meant to
reach out to strangers/friends you didn't think of in Game Centre, the rest is
for people you intend to frequently share with.

------
edw
How are you using "pseudo" in this context? Do you mean "implicit"? Are you
trying to imply some sort of value judgement?

